# Karpfenteig zum selbst herstellen (Rezept)!!



## troutking1 (12. Juli 2013)

Hallo Leute,

könntet ihr mir hier paar Rezepte geben, wie man ein sogenannter Karpfenteig (Köder) zum Fischen selber herstellen kann ?

:m


----------



## Ossipeter (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Karpfenteig zum selbst herstellen (Rezept)!!*

Such mal unter Google nach "Truttas Karpfentod". Der hatte eine sehr fängige Teigmixture.


----------



## troutking1 (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Karpfenteig zum selbst herstellen (Rezept)!!*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Such mal unter Google nach "Truttas Karpfentod". Der hatte eine sehr fängige Teigmixture.



ok, danke :m ich werde mal dort reinklicken #6


----------



## Carphunter2401 (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Karpfenteig zum selbst herstellen (Rezept)!!*

-paniermehl,fischmehl  
-paniermehl,duftstoffe einfach mal ausprobieren


----------



## Knispel (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Karpfenteig zum selbst herstellen (Rezept)!!*

Pfanniknödel halb und halb mit Zucker, Vanille oder irgent so ein Chemie - Boilliedufftstoff aus der Retorte.


----------



## troutking1 (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Karpfenteig zum selbst herstellen (Rezept)!!*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> -paniermehl,fischmehl
> -paniermehl,duftstoffe einfach mal ausprobieren



Hallo Carphunter,

ich habe schon mehrere male mit Paniermehl gemixt & auch schon probiert mit dem zu Fischen!
Aber nach meiner Erfahrung ist dieses mix miese! Das haftet nicht am Hacken & fliegt sofort 20 Meter fort!

Gruß
trout


----------



## Purist (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Karpfenteig zum selbst herstellen (Rezept)!!*



troutking1 schrieb:


> Aber nach meiner Erfahrung ist dieses mix miese! Das haftet nicht am Hacken & fliegt sofort 20 Meter fort!



Dann knetest du es entweder nicht lange genug, oder befestigst es falsch auf dem (hoffentlich großen) Haken.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Karpfenteig zum selbst herstellen (Rezept)!!*

- Zwieback zerdrücken
- ca. 40% gemahlenes Forelli dazu

Fertig. Hält lange am Haken und fängt.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Karpfenteig zum selbst herstellen (Rezept)!!*

das ganze natärlich mit eiern hab ich vergessen,oder kaufst dir nen birdy boiliemix


----------



## Andal (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Karpfenteig zum selbst herstellen (Rezept)!!*

Als Basis für alle möglichen Teige eignen sich fein zerriebene Sandwichtoastscheiben (am besten ohne Rinde) besser, als Paniermehl. Es lässt sich damit einfach besser die gewünschte Konsistenz herstellen.

Da kann man dann kreuz und quer so ziemlich alles einarbeiten und hat einen schön geschmeidigen und relativ haltbaren Angelteig. Da kann man dann auch so richtig aus dem Supermarktregal schwelgen...

Lebkuchengewürz, gekörnte Brühe und Himbeergetränkepulver sind bei Karpfen recht beliebt. Auch alles zusammen in einem Teig!


----------



## troutking1 (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Karpfenteig zum selbst herstellen (Rezept)!!*



Andal schrieb:


> Als Basis für alle möglichen Teige eignen sich fein zerriebene Sandwichtoastscheiben (am besten ohne Rinde) besser, als Paniermehl. Es lässt sich damit einfach besser die gewünschte Konsistenz herstellen.
> 
> Da kann man dann kreuz und quer so ziemlich alles einarbeiten und hat einen schön geschmeidigen und relativ haltbaren Angelteig. Da kann man dann auch so richtig aus dem Supermarktregal schwelgen...
> 
> Lebkuchengewürz, gekörnte Brühe und Himbeergetränkepulver sind bei Karpfen recht beliebt. Auch alles zusammen in einem Teig!



Hört sich nicht schlecht an! Ich werde es mal morgen Ausprobieren & werde nochmal bescheid sagen! 

Gruß 
trout:m


----------



## Tobi87 (13. Juli 2013)

Als tipp vielleicht noch etwas Frischkäse den man in fast jedem Supermarkt bekommt mit einkneten. Das macht den Teig schön geschmeidig und länger haltbar am Haken.


----------



## Andal (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Karpfenteig zum selbst herstellen (Rezept)!!*

Mit Eiern, anstatt Wasser zum anmachen, Speisölen, Gluten und einfachen Boiliemixen lassen sich sehr effektiv die Konsistenz und die Haltbarkeit von solchen Teigen beeinflussen, da muss man sich ein bisschen spielen.

Auch an Zutaten lässt sich praktisch alles verarbeiten, was man irgendwie in einen Teig kneten kann. Wobei so ein ganz simpler Teig, einfach nur aus weißem Brot, schon für sich alleine ein hervorragender Köder ist. Ein paar Bröckchen davon abzupfen, sie sollen ruhig rau und unförmig sein und schon hat man auch gleich was zum beifüttern. Es muss nicht immer die ganz hohe Küchenschule für Fische sein, die nehmen gerne auch mal was rustikales!


----------



## Sensitivfischer (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Karpfenteig zum selbst herstellen (Rezept)!!*



troutking1 schrieb:


> Hallo Carphunter,
> 
> ich habe schon mehrere male mit Paniermehl gemixt & auch schon probiert mit dem zu Fischen!
> Aber nach meiner Erfahrung ist dieses mix miese! Das haftet nicht am Hacken & fliegt sofort 20 Meter fort!
> ...



Tja, dann nimmst du  etwa 40 % vom Mix => Eiweißpulver dazu(egal ob Milch-, Hühner- oder Sojaeiweiß), was sich die Jungs aus der Muckibude reinhauen.
Schon ist das Problem mit der Bindung gelöst.
Alternativ greifst du zu den Eiern im Kühlschrank und profitierst nebenbei von der emulgierenden Wirkung des Eigelbs.
Die Trockenmasse erst mit Ei vermengen+durchkneten und dann noch bei Bedarf, schlückchenweise Wasser hinzu bist die Konsistenz stimmt.


----------



## troutking1 (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Karpfenteig zum selbst herstellen (Rezept)!!*

Ich war heute morgen Angeln & habe dieses Mix mit dem Toast ausprobiert & ich muss sagen SPITZE!!:m

Hab damit einen schönen Karpfen gefangen! Lohnt sich auf jeden fall!!

Und haften tut er auch am Haken :vik:

Danke Andal für den guten Tipp!!

Gruß 
trout


----------



## Andal (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Karpfenteig zum selbst herstellen (Rezept)!!*

Na denn herzlichen Glühstrumpf! #6

Das ist etwas, auf dem du aufbauen kannst.


----------

